# Popcorn lesson plan FREE



## ntjpm (Sep 1, 2008)

I just came across this Free lesson plan on Popcorn.org, it looks like fun and has some great recipes too. I though I would share just in case someone else can use it.
http://www.popcorn.org/ForTeachers/tabid/55/Default.aspx

Tracy in WA


----------



## Elizabeth (Jun 4, 2002)

Thanks for sharing this.


----------

